# slide and barrel peening???



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Sig P226 Reverse Two Tone. I have about a thousand rounds down the pipe. I disassembled for cleaning and noticed that the front of the barrel hood where it fits in the slide is peening. There is actually being metal displaced. It is a small amount at this point. Is this normal? This is the only sig I have so I can't compare. 


If you look close enough you can see corresponding marks on the barrel.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Is there a coating on the reverse two tone's slide?


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Just the regular back finish they apply to all the guns. I believe it is black nitron. Is this normal on all p226 models?


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

If anyone would not mind taking a look at there p226 models and let me know if they have similar markings on them I would greatly appreciate it. I want to know if this is something worth bringing up to Sig. Thanks


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

E mail them the pics and see what they say.It doesn't look aweful but I'd expect a little better fitting from them.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rex said:


> E mail them the pics and see what they say.It doesn't look aweful but I'd expect a little better fitting from them.


Looks almost like there was a little extra stock material left on the slide that should have been removed or deburred.. Good solid slide material to dominate the barrel metal , even though it s the corner of the barrel block.
I don't own a 226 , but it is digging into the barrel stock. Even though it looks like it has reached it's maximum wear.

I would no doubt ,like you suggested send in the pics. You might get a new slide n barrel out of the deal,, which would be a fair deal


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It looks to me like they faced off the front of the locking block and never worried about rolling the cut around the sides.Either way I think someone dropped the ball fitting that one.


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Well.....thanks for the sound advice. They sent me a return label. So we shall see what they do. I have this gun sent back to Sig once before and they handled the problem great. I hope to have the same results. I am sure it is just cosmetic but it would be nice to get a new slide and barrel setup that is properly fitted.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

GR00VY said:


> Well.....thanks for the sound advice. They sent me a return label. So we shall see what they do. I have this gun sent back to Sig once before and they handled the problem great. I hope to have the same results. I am sure it is just cosmetic but it would be nice to get a new slide and barrel setup that is properly fitted.


keep us posted, sounds great


----------



## GR00VY (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I got my sig back today with no change to anything. A note was included that the barrel and slide peening/wear is "normal." Not much I can do at this point. Like I said before I would like to hear from any owners of the 226/229 series to see if it similar.


----------

